# Happy Birthday Rooster!



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Three years old.....and still a troublemaker LOL.


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

The years go by too quickly don't they?

What a beautiful dog!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Happy Birthday Rooster!! Wow! 3 yrs already!? Don't look a day over 1!

Mobile.....at the moment....on petguide.com app


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Jazzy&Veronica said:


> The years go by too quickly don't they?
> 
> What a beautiful dog!


They sure do. Rooster says thank you


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Happy Birthday Rooster!! Wow! 3 yrs already!? Don't look a day over 1!
> 
> Mobile.....at the moment....on petguide.com app


Yep, three years already........doesn't act a day over 1 either, 1 month that is LOL.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Happy birthday you handsome red devil  he looks awesome!


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

ohh yeah! happy birthday you stunning young man you


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Happy birthday you handsome red devil  he looks awesome!


Thanks! Red Devil Ha Ha......in more ways than one, that's for sure


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

HeavyJeep said:


> ohh yeah! happy birthday you stunning young man you


Thanks for the compliment Jeep! I have to keep it quiet though.....he has an ego problem already LOL. Seriously, I appreciate it my friend.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Lookin' good Rooster! Happy birthday, great work with him Francis!


----------



## APBTN00b (Jul 8, 2013)

Happy birthday rooster!  Handsome as ever!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

DickyT said:


> Lookin' good Rooster! Happy birthday, great work with him Francis!


Thanks! We try to keep eachother conditioned in this household...of course I'm allowed a beer or two once in awhile


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

APBTN00b said:


> Happy birthday rooster!  Handsome as ever!


Thanks for the kind words! Handsome?....more like handful LOL


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

He is gorgeous! Happy Birthday Rooster!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

~StangChick~ said:


> He is gorgeous! Happy Birthday Rooster!


Thank you Rebecca! He is a looker, and a damn fine dog......and a turd at times


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

a turd hahaha, i think they all have that flaw!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Exactly. Honestly, it's that "flaw" that attracted me to this breed many years ago. You challenge them, they challenge you.........never boring.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Happy 3rd Birthday Rooster!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

TeamCourter said:


> Happy 3rd Birthday Rooster!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you TC! He's enjoying his day in the limelight LOL!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Happy birthday boy,,,, I love a dog with attitude haha


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

oh yay! dog birthdays are fun! happy birthday Rooster!!!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

redog said:


> Happy birthday boy,,,, I love a dog with attitude haha


I'm with you....it's all about the personality. I like a dog that tries to figure me out as much as I do him LOL. Thank you sir!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> oh yay! dog birthdays are fun! happy birthday Rooster!!!


As luck would have it, I'm off work today........so you bet we're having fun (in between scraping paint off the house, not fun)! Thanks


----------



## misty (May 17, 2014)

Happy birthday beautiful

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

misty said:


> Happy birthday beautiful
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you for saying so, Misty!!!!


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

Happy 3 years! Rooster's lookin awesome!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

STiLL WILL said:


> Happy 3 years! Rooster's lookin awesome!


Thanks WILL! He is an awesome bulldog!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Happy Birthday Buddy! So handsome!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Happy third B-Day Rooster you handsome young man. He is looking great St. Fran. Thanks for taking the time to post the pictures and sharing your boys birthday with us. 

Joe


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks Joe and Ames! Rooster has demanded that he has one of these B-Days every year.......the things we do.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Wow, time flies when you're having fun. 

Rooster looks great!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

You ain't kidding Katey. Thank you so much!


----------

